# Live Steam at the BTS



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Those of you that plan on attending the live steaming need to get your names to me so that I will be able to turn them in. The usual $20 fee to cover costs will get ya there!!! Send me an email or PM cgnr at aol.com. We will be set up outside in the same place
Bob


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm IN!!!


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be there so you can count me in.


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, the vehicle crisis has been solved! I bought a truck today, just so I can bring the track down  We will need some canopies. I have two that I can bring.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,

Count me in too!!! Also, I will bring a canopy.


Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

SIgn me up.


----------



## Garry Paine (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, sign me up too.  Should have a Regner Chaloner to run, though maybe without cars...  Garrett


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob - do you know if we are going to be able to set up Thursday? If we have to wait until Friday I will probably come down Thursday instead of Wednesday and save myself a little money on the room. Thanks.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bob.... I have to attend my grandson's graduation Thursday night in MSP and will leave MSP Friday morning at 7 am, arrive PHX at 10:30 am, jump on Southwest to Ontario and be there about 4:30 Friday afternoon. I'll be able to help tear down on Sunday.

See you Friday afternoon


----------



## Steamboil (May 12, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I just remembered this web site for us all to talk on. So Hi to everyone, for I've missed seeing all of you since the last years show. I hope everyone is doing well.

And Bob, I should be there for the weekend. However, I'll proably be setting up the store inside for most of the days before. Let me know if you need more help, and I'll see what I can do to be there too. And I should be able to bring an easyup canopy too.

Have a great day,
Tom Sava


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 05/12/2009 11:57 AM
Bob - do you know if we are going to be able to set up Thursday? If we have to wait until Friday I will probably come down Thursday instead of Wednesday and save myself a little money on the room. Thanks. " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" />
Dwight,
If it's like last year, we won't be able to set up till Friday morning, I am going to do my best to try and get there earlier as I won't be bringing the trailer down this year. Just going to drive back and forth,
Bob


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Bob, 
I hope to be able to run with you guys this year. I've said the same thing for years and even brought the engines a few times but this year I hope to actually do it! 

Steve


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I swear! I am last to ever know anything around here! I got a call on my voice mail from Brian of BTS today and he now says that set up can start Thrursday afternoon!!!! Of course they have not sent me anything in the mail this year at all. So..Do we want to set up Thursday? Gives us a whole extra day to run.
Bob


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That's okay with me, but I'll have to change my room reservation.... AGAIN!


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be there Thursday afternoon to help set up.


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

I know Dwight.....................sorry/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I will be there thursday morning some time also.

John J.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay - changed my reservation again... arriving Wed and leaving Sun as usual.


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing everybody. Scrambling around getting stuff ready for next week now


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

If there is anyone that doesn't know, BTS is Big Train Show. 

http://www.bigtrainshow.com/

I see they have opened it up to all gauges now. Will that diminish the amount of gauge one stuff there? What kind of live steam display are you guys putting up? Is it just a two track elevated circle or something more? Thanks.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah John, it's Bob's 30x50 elevated two-loop track. In the past I used to bring my small track as well. Haven't done that since they moved the show to Ontario. It doesn't seem like as many steamers show up now as used to when the show was at the Queen. Less observers too. We still have fun though!


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

I should be arriving noonish to the BTS, at least that is my plan. I loaded the track into the truck this afternoon in the thunderstorms. Tried to do it with the tail gate down but the whole track slid out on the first hill!!! No damage Whew!! Those that are coming to help; if you have any 7/16" sockets or wrenches bring them. Those that have canopies, bring them; heard it stormed pretty good there today. This weather should make it nice and cool there this year. 
Bob


----------



## NHSTEAMER (Jan 2, 2008)

I know it's late notice, but do you have room for one more SG steamer on Sunday? Last minute idea by my wife and I.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

I trust you and Jackie returned home safely. I want to thank you for making your track available to all of us. See you next year.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

No visuals?


----------

